# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تجربی یا انسانی؟

## aramesh1

سلام دوستان 
من تجربی بودم چند سال پیش دیپلم گرفتم یعنی خیلی وقته از درس و مدرسه دور بودم یعنی پایه خیلی خیلی ضعیف در حد صفر مطلق میخوام کنکورثبت نام کنم 
 رشته ای که قبول بشم اصلا مهم نیست اما بنا به دلایلی فقط تهران و فقط روزانه میخوام نمیدونم دانشگاه تهران یا الزهرا یا علامه یا... فرقی نمیکنه واسم  
اما تجربی که داوطلباش خیلی خیلی زیاد و رقابت خیلی سخت و سنگین تصمیم گرفتم انسانی ثبت نام کنم 
حالا دوستان اگه فقط عمومیا رو بخونم  کمی هم تاریخ و جغرافیا و ریاضی چون زیادم وقت واسه خوندن ندارم مثلا روزی 5 ساعت میتونم درس بخونم
نطرتون چیه شانس قبولی دارم؟ 
میدونید اول خواستم تجربی ثبت نام کنم ولی خب هم داوطلباش خیلی زیادن هم من چیزی از زیست و شیمی و فیزیک یادم نیست اصلا و ابدا
حالا شما بگید نظرتونو ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## Freedom Fighter

> سلام دوستان 
> من تجربی بودم چند سال پیش دیپلم گرفتم یعنی خیلی وقته از درس و مدرسه دور بودم یعنی پایه خیلی خیلی ضعیف در حد صفر مطلق میخوام کنکورثبت نام کنم 
>  رشته ای که قبول بشم اصلا مهم نیست اما بنا به دلایلی فقط تهران و فقط روزانه میخوام نمیدونم دانشگاه تهران یا الزهرا یا علامه یا... فرقی نمیکنه واسم  
> اما تجربی که داوطلباش خیلی خیلی زیاد و رقابت خیلی سخت و سنگین تصمیم گرفتم انسانی ثبت نام کنم 
> حالا دوستان اگه فقط عمومیا رو بخونم  کمی هم تاریخ و جغرافیا و ریاضی چون زیادم وقت واسه خوندن ندارم مثلا روزی 5 ساعت میتونم درس بخونم
> نطرتون چیه شانس قبولی دارم؟ 
> میدونید اول خواستم تجربی ثبت نام کنم ولی خب هم داوطلباش خیلی زیادن هم من چیزی از زیست و شیمی و فیزیک یادم نیست اصلا و ابدا
> حالا شما بگید نظرتونو ممنون میشم کمک کنید


با تاریخ جغرافی و عمومی نمیشه تهران بیاری. اگه تهران میخوای حداقلش دیگه 2500-3000 هست.  با این درسا که میخوای بزنی نهایت 8000-10000

----------


## aramesh1

پس چیکار کنم؟ تجربی ثبت نام کنم؟ یعنی داغون ترین رشته هم نمیارم؟

----------


## Freedom Fighter

> پس چیکار کنم؟ تجربی ثبت نام کنم؟ یعنی داغون ترین رشته هم نمیارم؟


 اگه سراسری تهرن میخواید باید از الان با جدیت بخونید. خب درسته انسانی نصف تجربیه. ولی دیگه نمیشه با خوندن 1/4 درس ها تهران قوبل شد که

----------


## aramesh1

> اگه سراسری تهرن میخواید باید از الان با جدیت بخونید. خب درسته انسانی نصف تجربیه. ولی دیگه نمیشه با خوندن 1/4 درس ها تهران قوبل شد که


بر فرض با جدیت خوندن شانس قبولی سراسری تهران در رشته تجربی بیشتره  واسم یا انسانی با شرایطی که بالا توضیح دادم یعنی پایه صفر؟

----------


## Freedom Fighter

> بر فرض با جدیت خوندن شانس قبولی سراسری تهران در رشته تجربی بیشتره  واسم یا انسانی با شرایطی که بالا توضیح دادم یعنی پایه صفر؟


100%  انسانی . ولی مطمئن باش.  اونقدار هم که فکر میکنی راحت نیست. بازم یه سر به  سایت کانون بزن . حتی رشته هایی مثل زبان و ادب فارسی  رتبه 3 رقمی میخوان. 
الان نگاه کردم. رشته هایی مثل تارخ و جغرافیا ته تهش 6000 منطقه.  بهشتی قبول شدن. رتبه 6000
نام درس
چند از 10
درصد

ادبيات فارسي
3
25.4%

عربي
2
20%

معارف
3
26.7%

زبان
1
2.7%

رياضي
1
-3.3%

اقتصاد
3
26.7%

ادبيات تخصصي
2
17.8%

عربي تخصصي
2
23.4%

تاريخ وجغرافيا
5
50%

علوم اجتماعي
2
15%

فلسفه ومنطق
1
6.7%

روانشناسي
5
51.7%

----------


## mehdimhm

اگه زبان تخصصی ۵۰
و عمومی ها رو ۶۰اینا میتونی بزنی
زبان هم ثبت نام کن قبولی توش راحته

----------

